# moitié de Mac OS X



## 6chats (8 Novembre 2005)

J'ai récupéré un Power PCG3, équipé de Mac OS8.6 (et de son CD système). J'ai depuis un moment un iBook avec Mac OSX (un vrai pas un pirate). Optimistement, je me suis dit que je pourrais offrir à ce G3, un peu mieux... Mais ça ne marche pas. A l'ouverture, c'est une page blanche qui s'ouvre avec des injures du genre : "bootr,unknown word, failed to boot." Je ne connais pas les lignes de commande sur Mac, (pour le dos, je connais le minimum pour survivre, mais rien sur mac). J'ai découvert cependant que "cd boot" lançait Mac OSX. Tout se déroule normalement, le Dock s'affiche, mais pas la barre de tâches. Je ne peux pas non plus accèder aux Préférences Système. Aucune icone ne s'affiche sur le bureau. Pour quitter, j'affiche la barre de Préférences Système et sur le menu Pomme, je clique sur "fermer la session", il s'arrête normalement.

Mon problème est que je ne sais plus quoi faire, je crois vraiment en avoir trop fait déjà... Il faudrait peut-être reformater le disque pour pouvoir au moins y réinstaller Mac OS8.6, à défaut de mieux. Mais même en démarrant avec le disque système dans le lecteur, il n'en veut pas. Je m'en remets donc à des experts qui comprendront que moi, justement je ne comprends pas grand chose.
Merci par avance pour d'éventuels conseils, bien détaillés que je ne fasse pas n'importe quoi (encore !)


----------



## IP (10 Novembre 2005)

Salut,

1- Tout d'abord, le fait d'installer l'OSX de ton ibook son un G3 n'est pas légal. En effet, cela veut dire que tu utilise une deuxième licence que tu n'as pas payer.

2- Je pense qu'il serait plus judicieux d'utiliser un OSX standard plutôt que celui d'un ibook (dont le système fournit est plus ou moins spécifique à cet appareil).

3- Selon le G3, OSX peut fonctionner ou pas (les G3 beige demande un hack spécifique). Pour certains, il faut les flasher.

4- Il te faut AU MOINS 256 Mo de RAM pour le faire fonctionner.

5- Selon le G3, si tu a un disque supérieur à 4 Go, il faut le reformater en plusieurs partitions (inférieurs a 4 Go).

Voili-voila....

Bonne chance


----------



## 6chats (10 Novembre 2005)

Salut IP,

Merci pour ta réponse.
J'ai pris bonne note de mon erreur, notamment sur la licence. 

Pour le reste, j'aimerais avoir des précisions pour pouvoir réinstaller Mac OS 8.6 originel avec disque et licence attribués au G3 considéré. 

Je voudrais bien savoir comment faire pour partionner un disque, je ne sais pas faire cette opération sur Apple car je suis novice sur ces appareils (au moins pour les opérations qui sortent du cadre d'utilisation ordinaire). Je ne connais aucune ligne de commande pour m'en sortir.

A beintôt j'espère


----------



## Guido (11 Novembre 2005)

6chats a dit:
			
		

> Je ne connais aucune ligne de commande pour m'en sortir.


Tu n'en aura pas besoin, d'ailleurs, c'est une notion inexistante sous les OS avant 10 (enfin pas sans vraiment vouloir y aller et je ne vois pas pourquoi on voudrait), et sous OS10, ça ne sert que si on veut vraiment être Geek. 
Pour partitionner sous OS classic (7, 8 ou 9) regarde dans les utilitaires un truc qui s'appelle outil disque dur. Sous OS10, c'est rangé sous applications/utilitaires/utilitaire disque. Cela suffit pour formater, partitionner etc. 
Pour réinstaller OS8.6 sur ton G3, il te suffit de mettre le CD dans la bête au démarrage. Si tu n'as plus de système bootable sur ton disque, il boote sur le CD, sinon, maintien la touche C appuyé en démarrant (force le démarrage sur le CD) et lance le script d'installation (tu peux pas le manquer). Si tu réinstalles OS8.6, je te conseille de mettre à jour les carbon lib (en téléchargement chez apple).


----------



## 6chats (15 Novembre 2005)

cher Guido,

J'ai suivi tes instructions à la lettre : on m'a donné le Cd de restauration de OS 8.6 que j'ai placé dans le lecteur en maintenant la touche C enfoncé pendant le redémarrage de l'ordinateur. Mais il a fait comme il a voulu : il a redémarré sous sa moitié de OS 10.
 Tu m'as parlé des outils pour partionner le disque, le problème est que je n'ai pas d'icône sur le bureau, et je n'ai pas non plus la fenêtre de préférences système, mais juste la barre d'état de préférences système.

Tu m'as parlé de "carbon lib", kézako ? et à quoi ça sert ?


----------



## IP (24 Novembre 2005)

L'idéal serait de récupérer le CD d'installation OS 8.6 plutot que les CD de restauration (je n'en ai jamais utilisé).
Si tu trouve ce CD, tu démarre l'ordinateur en maintenant la touche "C" appuyer à partir du moment où tu entend le "BOIING" de démarrage.
Il doit normalement démarrer sur le CD en OS 8.6.

Une fois lancé (c'est long), tu trouvera dans un des dossiers du CD (Utilitaires je crois) le logiciel "Outils disque dur".
Tu le lance le formatage du disque en paramétrant les partitions (une ou deux), si je me rappelle bien.
Tu peux cocher l'option "Formatage bas niveau" qui permettra d'avoir un disque propre (mais c'est plus long à formater).

Tu peux enfin lancer l'installation du système ou la restauration par les CD.


----------



## Guido (25 Novembre 2005)

Je ne suis pas sûr que le CD de restauration suffise (il ne me semble pas qu'il contienne de dossier systeme bootable). Pour les carbonlib voir  ce lien  mais c'est seulement si tu laisses tomber OS10. Il faut aussi peut être que tu fasses une mise à jour du firmware de ton G3, de plus touts les G3 ne supportent pas officiellement OSX. Recherche là ou là où est ta machine. De mémoire, le beige ont besoin d'un hack qui s'appelle xpostfacto 
Attention également au firmware, certains iMac ne se sont jamais remis d'un installation sans mise à jour du firmware. 
Enfin, si tu utilises le CD de ton iBook, ta licence ne t'autorise normalement pas à l'installer sur une autre machine (du moins en même temps que sur l'iBook). Mais je n'ai jamais entendu dire que les CD soient bridées. À ma connaissance, les CD d'OSX ne sont pas différenciés en fonction des machine sauf pour ce qui est des applications fournies (pas appleworks sur les machines pro par exemple)


----------



## ithymique (27 Novembre 2005)

tu tombes bien je suis en train de tenter la même expérience. attention xpostfacto ne fonctionne pas immédiatement il faut plusieurs reboot. le problème principal c'est que bcp de powermac g3 ont reçu des cartes d'accélération non supportées sous os x, et aussi le scsi sous os x et le support sous os x carte vidéo (moi ça marche avec une ati, sans doute rage pro). et d'autres choses.
il faut installer d'abord mac os 9.2 (c'est déjà une évolution) sur une partition, puis ensuite xpost facto, le lancer et installer les extensions, redémarrer, ça plante (erreur unknown word), redémarrer (en 9)   et normalement on lance xpostfacto le cd d'install os x apparaît, on sélectionne la partition où installer os x (formatée auparavant en hfs étendu grâce à outils disque dur) et surtout il ne faudra pas effacer la partition à l'installation d'os x puisque les pilotes scsi sont updatés dessus par xpostfacto.
puis ça marche le cd d'install boote et installe. il faut peut etre zapper la pram voire la ram vidéo (pomme option p r plusieurs fois) ou réessayer la même opération.  à condition que ton lecteur cd soit en bon état ce qui est mon problème en ce moment car je fais exactement la même chose avec mon cd de panther qui ne me sert plus. perso ça marche ensuite (powerpc g3 beige 384 de ram) jusqu'à ce qu'il me demande le 2e cd, qui n'est pas reconnu. arg...
on partitionne en hfs étendu bien sûr. moi j'ai deux disques durs (scsi 2 Go et ide 6 Go) et bien sûr mac os x doit être sur le disque IDE. j'ai os 9.2 sur le disque scsi et pour redémarrer, option ne marche pas, j'utilise C, ça commence à faire tourner le cd, j'attends, ça ne marche pas et j'éjecte le cd et alors il reboote sur 9 (ouf). sinon il y a d'autres commandes au démarrage (comme le reset de la Pram et de la nvram) 
si tu es vraiment bloqué sur une partition on peut toujours débrancher le disque dur (pas essayé, pas garanti) pour redémarrer sur l'autre...
bref de mon côté je suis en bonne voie (sinon a priori il me suffirait de changer le lecteur cd parce que ça démarre mais l'installation n'est pas complète, mais ça a l'air très fluide)
je suis parti de ce site http://www.zone6400.com et des sites liés à xpostfacto
xpostfacto ne fonctionne que sous 9.2 donc il te faut commencer par emprunter un systeme 9.2 le temps d'arriver à installer os x.  
dans xpostfacto je ne peux pas cocher mémoire cache L2 L3 sinon ça plante.
a+
edit : le powermac g3 beige est un matériel de brute.
edit : le lecteur cd mouline comme c'est pas possible. matshita panasonic quand tu nous tiens, sur mon powerbook un combo a tenu deux ans...


----------



## ithymique (27 Novembre 2005)

après raccordement d'un autre lecteur cd, panther a fini de s'installer sans problème et tourne comme un charme (fenêtres plus fluides que tiger sous un g4 867). dernier problème rencontré : les mises à jour logiciel. 640x480 ce n'est pas assez pour cliquer OK, j'accepte les conditions d'utilisation. je vais essayer de modifier les fichiers nib de l'appli mise à jour systeme, mais il faut d'abord que je charge xcode. A bon entendeur...


----------



## ithymique (29 Novembre 2005)

voilà j'ai édité avec interfacebuilder ce fichier
Système/Bibliothèque/coreservices/mise à jour de logiciels/contents/resources/french.lproj/SUAppLicensePanel.nib 
j'ai repositionné les boutons et je peux enfin faire ACCEPTER. maintenant je vais essayer pour d'autres fenêtres. finalement c'est pratique un powermac g3 pour apprendre à bidouiller mac os x.


----------



## PipoCanaja (16 Décembre 2005)

C'etait pas plus simple de passer en 1024 ? Tu dois avoir un ecran qui supporte ca sous la main quand meme non ?

Sinon je suis tt a fait d'accord que c'est une tres bonne facon d'apprendre Xcode  Etrange mais bonne quand meme 

++ PipoCanaja 



			
				ithymique a dit:
			
		

> voilà j'ai édité avec interfacebuilder ce fichier
> Système/Bibliothèque/coreservices/mise à jour de logiciels/contents/resources/french.lproj/SUAppLicensePanel.nib
> j'ai repositionné les boutons et je peux enfin faire ACCEPTER. maintenant je vais essayer pour d'autres fenêtres. finalement c'est pratique un powermac g3 pour apprendre à bidouiller mac os x.


----------



## ithymique (9 Mars 2007)

pour la r&#233;solution non j'avais juste un &#233;cran 15', mes autres &#233;crans sont en VGA 
pour le c&#244;t&#233; bidouille c'est plut&#244;t que je peux consacrer cet ordi enti&#232;rement &#224; la bidouille sans modifier les ordis que j'utilise.
au bout du compte une fois panther fonctionnel j'ai rang&#233; le g3 dans un coin car &#231;a prend vraiment trop de place et je pense qu'il faudrait changer le disque dur.

prochaine &#233;tape tiger au lieu de panther sur un ibook palourde g3 pour voir si &#231;a vaut le coup


----------

